# Aqueon Classic Mission stands - quality?



## earache (Feb 23, 2009)

Can anyone speak about the quality of these Aqueon stands? I'm just about ready to launch an order for a 120g tank and stand but haven't been able to find one of these stands to look at. From the pictures they look great, but I wonder if they're hardwood or what? Thanks for any inputs.

Eric


----------



## CichMomma (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/ ... series.htm

The website says they are made of a "laminated composite material". This leads me to believe that perhaps it is something like laminated melamine. Very strong but the finished look would look more like laminate flooring than stained hardwood. Does that make sense?

Perhaps someone here will chime in that has purchased one and will be able to upload photos.

Sorry I can't be of more assistance. GL!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

they hold tanks, made of cheap material and sold at very high prices, not much else to say

there is a reason so many of us try to build our own stands


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I have one on a large tank. At first I thort it would not be sufficient but it is doing what it was designed to do. Easy to clean and is supporting a 210G tank for 5 years now without a hiccup. On the 6 foot cabinet there is a 4 foot clear opening when the doors are opened so getting a sump in there is a breeze. The canopy opens from the front and hinges back about 8" so maintenance and feeding is an easy task.

I had to modify the base to support a 40G breeder sump as it is designed for their wet dry units so be aware of this before placing the tank onnit. Not a big deal really.

I am a master carpenter of 35 years experience and do trim work for very high end homes with some of my work appearing in Home magazines throughout the years. Though I am semi retired I still have a working shop with a pretty good size collection of shop tools so making a stand is not a project I would find difficult. I am satisified with this stand and got it at a pretty good discount on Ebay from a local seller and saved on shipping.


----------



## earache (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. The stand has been a contentious subject in my house with my wife demanding a nice looking one. All the stands we see in LFS's around here are cheap pine ones... those aren't going to fly. To add to the problem, I'm kind of stuck with a 48" width limit given where the tank needs to go. I've considered building my own but I'm worried that if I don't get it just right my wife won't be happy and I'll be back at square one.

Buying something seems to be the best solution even if I do spend a ton of money. The Aqueon stand is attractive and it appears that the quality is good enough, so it'll make my wife and I equally happy. Has anyone seen other options in a 48"x24" size?


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

You know the Clear for Life stand that are made out of acrylic are pricey, but look very, very sleek and art deco.










Not to mention the Oceanic Aquariums. I love their tech series tanks and stands.










Aqueon Aquarium stuff is OK, and it will do the job and look decent, but if you are willing to spend a little more money there is some nice stuff out there. Besides don't you wanna keep the wife happy.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

There are not a whole lot of options for pre fab stands in that size (48" x 24"). If you dont want to build one then that stand is probably your best choice.


----------

